# Pics of BIGDOGS NEW BODY



## BIGDOGRC (May 3, 2002)

Just off the track.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Thats tight dude! :thumbsup: Did you get those hood designs from rcxotic.com ?


----------



## BIGDOGRC (May 3, 2002)

Yes I did. Thanks dude.


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Dan, you sure that just came off the track ? .... theres no scratches or dents in it? ........who drove it ? .............. muuuuuuuuahahahaha!! gotcha! ....... looks cool


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Cat we know he wasn't driving! LOL


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Ya give a dog a few pointers and this is what he comes up with :thumbsup:


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

brooks he can't wheel a car woth a damn..so we know he must be a painter! ahhahah


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

you know how the saying goes "if it isn't fast at least it looks cool going slow"


----------

